# Upcoming economic releases/key events for the markets



## Timmy (18 June 2012)

Starting this thread for alerts and discussion of upcoming key economic data and key market-related events. Let's see if there is any interest.

For example, we've just seen the results of the Greek elections. These elections were a key focus of the markets, helping to create great trading opportunities in the preceding days and weeks (and now, in following days).

What other key events and data are coming up that will help create opportunities? 
Any ideas, post them up please. 
Try to keep the thread focused and relevant to traders & trading opportunities.

I'll get the ball rolling with the G20 meetings happening right now.

There is an FOMC meeting on June 19 and 20, with the statement due at 12.30pm NY time on the 20th, and Bernanke's press conference a couple of hours later at 2.15pm.
JOLTS data is due to be released at 10am on the 19th - this data is a key point for the Fed but given its release on the day of the meeting I don't know how relevant this will be for this FOMC meeting? 
What will be the developments re further QE (if any)?
Have markets built in expectations for more QE already? Or not?

Also on the 20th is the HSBC Flash Manuf. PMI for China (12.30pm Sydney time). More info for a data-hungry market.

And there are plenty more key releases due this week (and a plethora of minor releases of course).

If there is any interest a similar thread could be started more relevant specifically to the Australian market.


----------



## sinner (18 June 2012)

*Re: Upcoming economic releases / key events for the markets*

Hey Timmy,

I use the forexfactory event calendar, it's pretty good! They show all the historical results for data releases, you can get a generic intepretation, etc etc. Can filter by currency, impact, etc. 

Here is the AUD specific data for this week in Melbourne time/date.


----------



## Timmy (18 June 2012)

*Re: Upcoming economic releases / key events for the markets*

Nice! Thanks Sinner.

I hadn't noticed that filter function on the Forex Factory calendar - much appreciated.


----------



## Timmy (19 June 2012)

US Housing starts (May) 708k, vs consensus of 720k

Permits 780k vs expected of 728k
Permits highest since Sept 2008

Mkt reaction is a resounding "meh".

Something for everyone in those figures.

FOMC result tomorrow (June 20 in the US).
Most recent Hilsenrath article (inside info) indicative of nothing significant to be announced.
Thoughts?


----------



## Timmy (21 June 2012)

FOMC - nufink much.

"The Fed lowered its expectations for economic growth and all I got was this lousy T-shirt" (well, an extension to Twist, not much more than the T-shirt). 

S&P dips only a little then closes near its highs, ES 5 pts off its ... Hmm.  
Not a bad response. Looks something like the Fed didn't throw a party but everyone is coming anyways. Maybe. Hmmm.

Whats next on the block for key market events?


----------



## Timmy (24 July 2012)

> Q3 FY12 Earnings Release
> 
> Apple plans to conduct a conference call to discuss financial results of its third fiscal quarter on Tuesday, July 24, 2012 at 2:00 p.m. PT.




http://investor.apple.com/


----------



## Timmy (25 July 2012)

I've jjust been told AAPL's earning number even though its not due 'til 4.30pm ET.
Pfft.
LOL pretty sure its B/S (I'm working on that assumption). Actually, certain its B/S.


----------



## CanOz (25 July 2012)

Timmy said:


> I've jjust been told AAPL's earning number even though its not due 'til 4.30pm ET.
> Pfft.
> LOL pretty sure its B/S (I'm working on that assumption). Actually, certain its B/S.




LOL, Twitter?


----------



## Timmy (25 July 2012)

CanOz said:


> LOL, Twitter?




Think it was the friend of a friend of a friend of a friend of a guy who used to deliver pizza to Steve Job's house. 
Something like that.

Geez - some people have no discernment.  
Or too much listening to book-talkers.


----------



## Timmy (27 July 2012)

From the "You already know this already, already" Department (But your welcome, anyway):

US Q2 2012 *Advance *GDP released tonight 
Also some extra info being released with this ("What????" ... questions welcome) that should add to volatility.

July 31 and Aug 1 FOMC also a biggie coming up.


----------

